# feeding LGDs?



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 22, 2011)

_most_ of the time they are HUGE! am i right? well assuming i am...what can i feed them other than regular dog food (or in addition to) that cuts back on food costs...

I am a teenager and i have to fund my entire operation including vet calls, food, shows, etc. so anywhere i can cut back is AWESOME!

 i want a great pyrenees or newfoundland but idk how to feed them efficiently ya know?

THANKS!


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 22, 2011)

sorry...there is no short cuts when feeding a dog, especially a large breed like Anatolian shepherds.  taking shortcuts can affect the long term health of your dog.  There is a great quality food that tractor supply sells called 4Health.  It's around the same price as Iams and much better.  You must not skimp on this!  Here's a couple of good links for you.

Also...newfoundlands are not livestock guardian dogs.  

http://www.angelfire.com/fl/alaturka/feeding.html

http://www.angelfire.com/fl/alaturka/weight.html


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 22, 2011)

cant newfies be used as LGDs?


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 22, 2011)

RockyPhoenix said:
			
		

> cant newfies be used as LGDs?


Please forgive me but coming from England and only living in Canada for 4 years I had to read that twice / three times


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 22, 2011)

what?


----------



## secuono (Apr 22, 2011)

Do you raise chickens? You can feed them roosters or old hens.


----------



## Royd Wood (Apr 22, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> RockyPhoenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ??????


Oh yeh right you dont get it - just google it


----------



## babsbag (Apr 22, 2011)

A Newfie as you call it isn't usually considered an LGD. They are a working dog, but usually around water. So unless your goats swim I would look for a more traditional breed. But any dog can be an LGD IF they have the right temperment. And that can be a big IF. 

Pyrs are a good choice, but like to wander and can be hard to keep inside a fence. And they bark. While all LGDs bark, pyrs seem to bark more than Anatolians or Akbash, at least that is the general consensus among my friends. If you have neighbors close they might not like the barking. Mine don't like it all, but I live on 5 acres so too bad for them.

I feed mine the wheat free food from Costco, it is called Nature's Domain.  I also feed it to my border collies. It is not cheap, but not as much as the food from TSC. I have 2 LGD and 2 BC and the LGD are 7 month old puppies and they eat about 3 40lb bags a month. My BCs eat 1 bag. Huge difference. 

Just do your homework, work with a good breeder, and be prepared for some trials.


----------



## secuono (Apr 23, 2011)

Our Doberman is our guardian of the chickens and ducks. He barks/chases off any birds in the sky and anything and everything on the ground.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 26, 2011)

I would recommend that you do a lot of reading on LGDs.

In addition, feeding large dogs now a days is very expensive, and depending on where you live you might have the added expense of monthly flea/tick and heartworm preventatives.  The larger the dog, the more expensive the preventative.

You might want to check to see if there are any rescue groups in your state that work with LGD breeds.  Rescue people can be VERY informative.

P.S.  I love Newfies, especially the Lanseers.  Living along the Texas Gulf Coast it is too hot to have one, but they are not LGDs.


----------

